# the fest - gainesville,fl



## marc (Sep 22, 2008)

is anyone heading to the fest? its oct31-nov2 in gainesville,fl. municipal waste and a few other good bands are playing.


----------



## Oksu (Sep 22, 2008)

yes yes


----------



## marc (Sep 23, 2008)

i heard that magrudergrind is going to play, im mainly going to see municipal waste and assholeparade


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 24, 2008)

is anyone driving? perhaps from new orleans? also, if anyone you know is driving or hopping from there to nola, i have a friend that is going to that and wants to come out to nola afterwards...


----------



## marc (Sep 24, 2008)

i wouldnt mind going to nola afterwards, i dont have a car though I'll be hopping trains


----------



## Mouse (Sep 24, 2008)

I wish


----------



## churl (Oct 14, 2008)

im going, riding with a few friends in a van. maybe extra room? we're leaving from atlanta maybe on the 30th (the day before it starts) it's my 5th year attending the fest, always an amazing time! a great time to meet people


----------



## marc (Oct 14, 2008)

are you going to be passing through tallahassee? me and my road dawg were gonna hitchhike from there but if we could get a ride that would be fucking awesome. we can probably throw you some gas money or just buy a bunch of beer when we get to gainesville.


----------



## churl (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry, we're going right down 75. T-town is a bit out of the way :-( i have a really good feeling that youll get a ride, last year we pasted two different people we knew while driving on the intersate, (not to mention the other obvious vans on tour) with 300+ bands playing and just walking the streets. it's an event not to be missed!


----------



## Birdy (Oct 14, 2008)

awe man I wanna goto that so baaad. I'd grab a friend and hitch myself, but i dunno how bad it would piss off my dad just leaving home.


----------



## marc (Oct 14, 2008)

just get a round trip bus ticket and leave


----------



## Birdy (Oct 14, 2008)

If only it was that easy. No money and no bus stations near me.


----------



## teejinator (Oct 24, 2008)

hey i'm thinking about driving from kansas city to the fest, but don't want to drive all the way by myself, wondering if anyone in between here and there needs a ride, or someone to ride with them and i coul dhelp out on gas


----------



## dime (Oct 27, 2008)

i amk in kcmo right now i kinda got stuck here for a few days. im gonna still try to make it though


----------



## marc (Oct 28, 2008)

i finally made it here to gainesville. when you guys get in town send me a pm and we can meet up and drink or something


----------

